# '68 Convertibel door adjusters



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Hi,
I noticed 2 holes on the door and body of the '68 convertible:















I guess it misses some kind of 'adjusters' there? Can anyone point me to a description of assembly and spare part?
Thanks!


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

That is for the brass “door alignment wedge”.








Ames has them. Page 142, item F142.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

GTOTIGR said:


> Hi DT-Fan,
> 
> That is for the brass “door alignment wedge”.
> View attachment 145984
> ...


Thank you!
So I guess the plastic part goes to the opposite side on the body?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

Here is a set on eBay from The Parts Place.









1968-72 Convertible Door Jamb Alignment Wedge Kit Stainless and Brass | eBay


This is the factory brass & stainless door jamb alignment wedge kit. Most commonly they are missing. Used only on convertibles in door jamb. It keeps the door from hitting the body when the car flexes, they were only used on Convertibles. Fits 1968-72 Chevelle / GTO / Skylark / Cutlass.



www.ebay.com





Their description -








There should be two holes, or dimples for holes, on the door at the same height as the brass wedges on the door jam.


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

Thank you again!


----------



## DT-Fan (Oct 12, 2015)

GTOTIGR said:


> There should be two holes, or dimples for holes, on the door at the same height as the brass wedges on the door jam.











I see from you assembly picture that you just installed the above 2 parts - what is the lower one used for?


----------



## GTOTIGR (May 3, 2020)

Hi DT-Fan,

The brass part attaches to the door jamb and the metal part attaches to the door. The lower part you refer to is a shim. The shim is used if the door gap, when closed, after being adjusted properly, is larger than necessary / desired for the door jamb alignment kit to be affective.


----------

